# What is happiness?



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

JJ says happiness is most important and he would be happier in Atlanta.

I don't get it.

I get being happy, I really do, but how is he going to be happier in Atlanta?

I ask because I've been to almost every major US city and could easily be happy in any of them especially if I was earning the amount of money he is going to earn. California, Vegas, Seattle, Phoenix, Texas, Florida, New York, etc, etc ,etc all have great things about them and I could find happiness in any one of those cities.

While I would prefer to live in San Diego, I currently am as happy as a clam in Phoenix because real estate is still affordable, and the city has lots of opportunity for entrepreneurs like myself. Eventually I'd love to live in Diego, but right now Phoenix is my best option. 

Really the only city I would not be happy in is Syracuse NY or another northwestern city as it has harsh winters and the people seem to have no drive to better themselves. Still, if I wound up as a pro sports player in Syracuse NY, I could find ways to be happy.

Joe may eventually like to return home, but right now Phoenix seems like his best option. Can't he look at it that way?

City location in sports is even less important. Half the season, you spend traveling, and most players get a 3-5 month break to do whatever the heck they want between seasons. Joe can spend his summers back home training and relaxing with his family. He can spend his winters in Phoenix (paradise) while he helps the Suns win a championship.

Then again maybe Joe just is not a happy person. I thought his lack of emotion and commentary was just his personality. Maybe Joe never smiled or showed emotion because he is miserable? Maybe Joe is one of those weak people who would not be happy anywhere? 

Or maybe Joe just wants to be the show. Winning is not important. As long as Joe can run the show and be the star, Joe will be happy. If that is the case I guess Joe has a short memory. You Suns fans may remember the streak JJ went on two years ago where he scored 22-28 points in 4 or 5 consecutive games. By the end of the week, opposing teams decided to focus their efforts on containing Joe. With Joe as the focal point of the defense, his numbers shrank. A big reason why Joe was able to be a success this year was because he was not the focal point of the defense. Being the "4th wheel" allowed JJ to get his points. In Atlanta he will be the main focus of the defense and I would not be surprised to see him get very frustrated when teams start doubling or tripling him. Remember this year how bad he sucked when teams tried to trap him?

If JJ goes to Atlanta to be a star he may very well wind up very frustrated.

Two more things:

* I began to worry about Joe when he went down with the eye injury. He did not come back right away. I gave him the benefit of the doubt at the time as it was a serious injury, but a warrior would have returned as soon as he was cleared to play. JJ did not.

* Remember when the season ended JJ said something along the lines of "I fully expect to be back", or "count on me being back." How did things get ****ed up so quick?


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I'll take Happeness from JJ's perpective as being in a place you want to be 



So I'll ask you these Questions , It says you live in Tucson Arizona haved you lived there you're whole life or the most part of your life . if so that can skew things since your not either from a City or Close to One (Plese dont mention Phoenix Been there & it's not even a big town in my eyes) that could play a Part . Also is JJ from the Southeast that can also play a big part . Also theres more to do & more people to (Do) see as well on the East Coast then the West coast , so maybe JJ was a Budding Socilite & wanted to be around more Action . 



See I lived my Whole life in NYC Mostly Manhatten , which is all everyone thinks is NYC & Brooklyn the most Famose other Bourogh . So My Opinions would be Skewed towards Big City living as opposed to if I lived in Long Island or Jersey or some Rural area like that . I mean I have Traveled the Globe & been to many Citys & Towns & a few Villeges . I could tell you 1 thing , I could live any where . Absoultly anywhere , I can adapt to pretty much every Country or Place I been to in the States with the Exeption of speaking the language . But the only Place I would want to live is NYC & if NYC where to get Nuked the only other type of place I can live in would be a HUGE city . Which woul;d discount all American Citys & pretty much windle down my choices to London-Paris-Tokeyo


So perhaps JJ is the Same way & if he had a Choice which he does now , he would perfer (Be Happier) in a Atlanta type Town . Because I'm sure he does'nt want to actully go work for the Hawks , I think he just perfers living in Atlanta . Is he married ? because that would be the major factor behind a move .


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hapiness I think to him is being the main star on Atlanta, and making max money.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Hapiness I think to him is being the main star on Atlanta, and making max money.


Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Lot of famous celeb's & athletes live in ATL. No surprise he wants to, too.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Hapiness I think to him is being the main star on Atlanta, and making max money.


exactly. 

how is that difficult to understand?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Happiness is being R-Star.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> exactly.
> 
> how is that difficult to understand?


Hard to be a star on a team with no nationally televised games? So he will be local celeb then I guess.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Tiz said:


> Hard to be a star on a team with no nationally televised games? So he will be local celeb then I guess.


Well too bad he is most likely not going to the ATL now :smile:


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Well too bad he is most likely not going to the ATL now :smile:


good! now he can be with true winners! why can't he see that we just want the best him and our team? lol i don't get it. maybe they should've ran another catscan or something.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

phxsunshine said:


> good! now he can be with true winners! why can't he see that we just want the best him and our team? lol i don't get it. maybe they should've ran another catscan or something.


Good point. Maybe something got knocked loose with that fracture.
:biggrin:


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

You ever think Maybe he Just Does'nt like Phoenix , i mean no offence but Phoenix is a Decent Big Town . But it's Horrible for a City & if JJ is a City Boy Type like myself he would absoultly hate it in Phoenix as I did & I love Hot/dry weather . But the 2 weeks I stood there I was Bored out of my mind since theres absoultly nohing to do in Phoenix & Dont bring up Barkley finding stuff to do Barkley is more or less a Hick at Heart so he would fit in a Big Town Setting . But Any City Kid that perfers a City life Style would absoulty want to kill themselves living in Phoenix more then a Week . it's boring & theres nothing to do from our perspective & Atlanta on the other hand is a Hotbed for Stuff to do . So keep & Eye & see the Type of Place he goes to because that can tell alot about his decision


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Quills said:


> You ever think Maybe he Just Does'nt like Phoenix , i mean no offence but Phoenix is a Decent Big Town . But it's Horrible for a City & if JJ is a City Boy Type like myself he would absoultly hate it in Phoenix as I did & I love Hot/dry weather . But the 2 weeks I stood there I was Bored out of my mind since theres absoultly nohing to do in Phoenix & Dont bring up Barkley finding stuff to do Barkley is more or less a Hick at Heart so he would fit in a Big Town Setting . But Any City Kid that perfers a City life Style would absoulty want to kill themselves living in Phoenix more then a Week . it's boring & theres nothing to do from our perspective & Atlanta on the other hand is a Hotbed for Stuff to do . So keep & Eye & see the Type of Place he goes to because that can tell alot about his decision


You obviously did not spend much time here then. I am from NYC & LA, grew up in Manhattan and was a teenager in LA. There is no shortage of stuff to do here in Phoenix. While we may not have the 24hour schedule of NY there is no shortage of clubs (strip clubs too), bars, casinos, sporting events (NFL, NHL, MLB, WNBA, AFL, boxing, etc), concerts, cultural events (Broadway shows tour here to the Gammage which is one of the most acoustically perfect concert halls in the world). World class golf courses are everywhere throughout the city and 750k people come here every year for the PGA's Phoenix Open add another million visitiors to that for spring training. Scottsdale also now has more 5 star restaurants and resorts than NY. So don't give me that argument that ther eis nothing to do here in Phoenix, it is only the 5th (or 6th depending on what number you look at) largest city in the country. 

and no I don't work for the tourism board or anything like that. I have called more than 10 different cities in 8 states home and Phoenix is at the top of that list (NY would be there if I didn't have a young child now).


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Quills said:


> You ever think Maybe he Just Does'nt like Phoenix , i mean no offence but Phoenix is a Decent Big Town . But it's Horrible for a City & if JJ is a City Boy Type like myself he would absoultly hate it in Phoenix as I did & I love Hot/dry weather . But the 2 weeks I stood there I was Bored out of my mind since theres absoultly nohing to do in Phoenix & Dont bring up Barkley finding stuff to do Barkley is more or less a Hick at Heart so he would fit in a Big Town Setting . But Any City Kid that perfers a City life Style would absoulty want to kill themselves living in Phoenix more then a Week . it's boring & theres nothing to do from our perspective & Atlanta on the other hand is a Hotbed for Stuff to do . So keep & Eye & see the Type of Place he goes to because that can tell alot about his decision


Joe is from Arkansas, that is not a big city town. I think he would fit in better in Phoenix than anywhere else.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Well he's a SouthEasternguy then & perfers the Dirty Dirty to the Sunny Sunny



& do relize that everything other then the #1 city in this country is not a Real City , in fact there or only 4 real citys in my Estimation & thats NYC-Paris-London-Toykeo & Moscow thats it . no other place outside of those have a 24 hour schedual & the abilty to do what ever it is you want to do during that time . Those or the only true Cosmopolitain Citys . I Would put LA with a 2nd tier of Citys with Rome-Madrid-Cario-Bejing . so for someone who wants to live in a City , Phoenix would be something like a Resort Town which it is .


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Quills said:


> Well he's a SouthEasternguy then & perfers the Dirty Dirty to the Sunny Sunny
> 
> 
> 
> & do relize that everything other then the #1 city in this country is not a Real City , in fact there or only 4 real citys in my Estimation & thats NYC-Paris-London-Toykeo & Moscow thats it . no other place outside of those have a 24 hour schedual & the abilty to do what ever it is you want to do during that time . Those or the only true Cosmopolitain Citys . I Would put LA with a 2nd tier of Citys with Rome-Madrid-Cario-Bejing . so for someone who wants to live in a City , Phoenix would be something like a Resort Town which it is .


lol what are you smoking.

So only NYC is a real city, you've got to be kidding me. And what is the criteria the 24hr schedule. You have obviously never been to LA, Miami, Vegas, New Orleans, etc. These places buzz around the clock. And you have obviusly never been to Moscow, if you had you would realize what a depressing and miserable place that is and would never compare it to NY or any of these other cities.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

Quills said:


> Well he's a SouthEasternguy then & perfers the Dirty Dirty to the Sunny Sunny


um. excuse me, but what the hell is that supposed to mean? i don't get it....arkansas is kinda quite and i've never been to phoenix but if its as boring as you make it out to be then he shouldn't have had any problems, right?


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

For me I need a City , Joe Perfers the SE to the SW thats All A lot of people dont like living in the West coast & Vice Verca


Sir I've Traveld the World & Yet you keep naming Penny-Ante Mid size American towards , sure people would visit them . But no Cosmoplitan Buisness person would want to live anywhere else the USA beside NYC , with maybe the Exceptions of LA & Miami but there not near the Level of NYC 


Moscow is mostly Depressing because of it's government , but there is way more to do there then in most spots in the world & with it's history & Resorces it's defintly one of the top 10 places in the World


To me LA is a small Desert Town , it's really not a City nothing outside a 10 block Dowtown radius says City it's very Small & the only things you can do there or things that everyone else does . theres nothing New or Note worthey there . If you like to Follow trends or Start Trends or Get in Movies LA is your place , really nothing from a Finace side

Miami is just a Big Beach nothing more All the Buisness there is Commerence , theres really little room for improvement in Miami whose only gets off because it's perhaps the Worlds most famouse beach in the USA now & nothing more .


Vegas is Nothing Sure it's the Fastest growing city in America so was Chorlotte & there Nothing , funnest place in the US though


New Orleans has to be one of the Worst Citys in the World yet you mention them in the Breath of some of these fine citys


Travel the World people not just this little Rinkey Dink overrated Country


----------

